# First trip outside!



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

It's windy today!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh god. He just landed on the concrete on his wing and was screaming all the way to my room. He was holding his wing almost like it was broken and his head was down underneath it.

I got the harness off and now he's acting normal. Even said hello and flock called for me. No broken blood feathers. Is he okay? Oh my god I'm crying because it scared me so bad...


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He is so beautiful!! 

Oh no! He probably had a feather misplaced and he kept lifting it because it wasn't comfortable. He also put his head under his wing to preen that misplaced feather. If he is acting normal, he should be fine!

Please don't let this traumatizing experience discourage you from taking him outside. It was a little accident and you can see from the photo he had a great time.

It can really be scary when they fall but just like kids when they fall off a bike for the first time...yeah they got hurt but once they give it another shot it will be a much better experience than the first time.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks, Baruch <3 I should've just had him fly in the grass but it's muddy out where it's rained so much. Learned my lesson.

He's acting normal, and preening his hurt wing right now. He's not yelling, or holding his wing weird, or anything like that. I think he's alright now, thankfully.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

He's acting fine as far as his wing goes. He's not favoring it, it stretches out normally and sits on his back okay. It's his behavior that's a little worrying.

He seems a bit more skittish than usual, and hes VERY clingy to me. He won't even sit with my dad at all, and he's favoring me over my mom, which is downright bizzare for him. I think he's a bit shaken up, the poor guy. I hope he's back to normal soon.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I do t know what time is it for you but he might just be tired and grumpy from his long day. I don't think he will be skittish for more than a day. I would just give him a night to rest


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

It's almost 10 PM. I'll be going to bed soon. I hope you're right, I just feel so bad for him.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Aaaand he's still alive this morning, so trauma avoided. We'll see how he acts when I get home this afternoon


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

*Aaaand he's still alive this morning*

I really doubt he was going to die. But i'm glad he's OK. Is he skittish with you?


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

It's just an irrational fear I have. My budgie died of a stroke overnight, so it's a habit for me to brace myself when I uncover Rocko in the mornings.

His behavior seems to be back to normal, too. He's begging for my cheese crackers and singing


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I love Rocko! He is such a character!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

He looks so pretty in his little harness! I think Baruch is spot on with the misplaced feather's theory. Plus a little bit of drama just to be sure that you sympathise with him 
Once he gets the hang of it he won't be falling like that, plus you have the elastic in the leash and can help make the fall less abrupt.
I love seeing fellow tiel keepers out with their birds!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I probably shouldn't have taken him outside because it was soooo windy. Maybe the wind knocked him over mid-flight. But I was excited because it was warm outside. We haven't had a day over 40°F since November, and all of a sudden, this entire week has been 70° but extremely windy.


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

If its of any help at all.. The first time i took Badger out on his harness, he was clingy. Even after we got home.

This was probably down to the fact he was in the really big wide world and the only thing familiar to him was myself.. And he saw me as a safe haven.

Taking him out was the best thing i ever did because it created a really strong bond which id never change for the world.

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ~Drini~ (Nov 16, 2013)

Aww, poor guy. But I'm glad all is good now. Hopefully you'll take him out again? He looks peaceful in that picture!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I did take him out today, for about 10 minutes. Didn't want to overdo it. But he seemed just fine, so I was happy for that.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so glad you gave it another try! Give Rocko a goldfish for me LOL!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Hahaha, I was actually having some Cheezits earlier - he kept jumping on top of the box to try and dive in and get some for himself! The box kept tipping over. But I gave him one itty bitty corner of a Cheezit and he gobbled it right up.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He is so funny :lol: I can just picture that seen in my head!!


----------



## crafti142 (Dec 27, 2013)

Aww. . . I feel so bad for you, we have just recently brought a harness for Kiki and I have been trying to get her used to seeing it. Haven't tried to get it on her yet, I think you did great.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol, I watched the instructional DVD on how to properly acclimate birds to a harness. As I got further into it, I realized... Rocko will never allow me to do this no matter how much introduction I try. So I just force it on him. He gets over it pretty fast.


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm glad he is ok! I bet he loved being outside though! That would scare me too! Frisbee gets his flight feathers ruffled sometimes and gets very upset and worries me for a few minutes! I haven't been able to get the harness on Frisbee using the instructions either so I'm trying to get the courage to just do it quickly and deal with his angry bites while I'm putting it on..lol


----------

